

Ask HN: someone from Facebook here? Your login flow is broken for me, cant login - mschuster91

Hi,<p>I activated login notifications for my old account, but I can not login into my account as I lost my cellphone and my old laptop. I already tried resetting my password, but still I&#x27;m stuck on the &quot;Save your browser&quot; screen.
======
mschuster91
Problem solved - if anyone else gets this problem and finds this via Google:
try to login on any Android smartphone and then disable the authentication
notify...

